# Putting a engine in 1995 Nissan Pickup



## kdwiedmann (Jan 21, 2014)

Alright fella's, my old engine ended up breaking a timing chain guide. We found the guide in the bottom of the oil pan. My friend and I just decided to take a risk and get another engine. We pulled the engine out which was a tricky procedure with the oil pan. But we managed to get it with adjusting the chains on the cherry picker. My new question is do you guys have any advice for putting a new one in? Should be remove the front axel like the Haynes books says or is there a trick? Also we just pulled the engine, so it'll also be tricky lining up the input shaft up just right. 

Any ideas or opinions would be great..
thanks


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

follow the Haynes directions


----------



## kdwiedmann (Jan 21, 2014)

*Putting a engine in a 1995 Nissan Pickup*

Well I started getting this other engine ready to put back in the truck. Decided to just go ahead and put a new valve cover gasket, and the oil pan. There were leaking out a bit. FIgured I had better do it while the engine was pulled. As I took off the oil pan I found a interesting discovery. The same thing had happened to this engine. The piece of junk plastic timing chain guide was broke. This just had one piece in the pan, unlike my old engine where there were over 100 pieces. So I ordered the timing chain kit and put the new guides and tensioner on. The chain looked to be in good shape still, so I didn't mess with it. That cover sure is a pain to put back with the oil pump and distributor, but I think I did it correct. Theres no antifreeze in the oil, and no metal shavings so I think I'm in the clear to go. I decided to just go ahead and put and new clutch in too while it's pulled. I know you fellas are tired of me asking questions but I've heard from people that you should use the original flywheel that was original with the truck? Is this the case? Or will I be fine with just using the one thats one the newer engine? And does the flywheel have to be lined up in a certain spot or can I just torque it down and call it a day? And finally...(sorry for some many questions) if you guys would recommend a good clutch that would be great for a 95 Ka24e.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The broken guide is a common issue on these engines and earlier plastic guides were addressed with a service bulletin and updated, metal backed guide with new bolts. Not mentioned in the TSB is the issue that usually causes this failure: debris in the oil channel to the chain tensioner. Sludge or debris in the tiny channel can impede oil flow to the tensioner, causing the chain to slack and beat up on the fixed guide. So, it's a good idea to remove the tensioner and oil filter while the front is apart and blow the channel clear with brake cleaner and compressed air. 
The flywheel should just bolt right on the crank without need for alignment. Make sure you install a new rear main seal. Inspect the flywheels, but most are interchangeable on the KA24E Hardbodies. I know they did start using a trans bellhousing mounted crank sensor around 95 or 96. 
Nissan used to make a Value clutch kit, made with OEM parts at a competitive price that used to be very good, but I left Nissan in 2003, so you would have to check. At the time, Valeo was making the kits and you can get Valeo clutch kits at Rockauto.com. Some use Exedy, which is a good brand, as well. The kit should come with a new clutch disc, pressure plate, throwout bearing, pilot bushing and installation tool.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

As smj said, the timing chain guides and tensioner set up were, arguably, flawed. My '97 2.4 has the infamous rattle on start-up (and has since I bought it 4 years ago). Fixing it is on my to do list. The timing related rattle on start-up plagued many of the four banger Nissan pick-ups. (It's even mentioned in Wikipedia!)

Nissan Hardbody Truck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyways, I'm curious as to whether or not you've been taking any pictures of your work. 

If so...would be great to see them. 

Cheers and good luck.


----------

